# Possible Pregnant Doe Isolated - concern



## Sourhead316 (Oct 22, 2013)

I had 2 does in with a buck and it's been 17 days. One doe appeared rounder and looked possibly pregnant. She does not look like she swallowed a golf ball, but her sister was pregnant and wasn't very visibly pregnant either. I have now isolated her in order to let her have the babies.

My concern is: what if she is not pregnant? I am worried that by isolating her that she might die of loneliness if she is not pregnant. How long should I wait before putting her back in with the buck/other doe? After 21 days has elapsed or longer? Any suggestions how I can ensure she won't die of loneliness?


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

I would place her in another cage and wait to see if she has a litter, She may not have been become pregnant on the first day so I would give extra days at this stage.
If visible signs of pregnancy upon removing I give 22 days less the number of days I think she is pregnant before thinking of re introducing to another buck.
If no visible signs just in case I place in another cage with a doe I know for certain is not pregnant usually one that has retired from the breeding programme and again wait 22 days from the date the doe was removed from the buck before thinking of reintroducing to a Buck.
If a litter is born then nursing weaning resting policies take over.


----------

